# Headset on MTD ROMs



## zarxic (Oct 18, 2011)

I am having issues with my headset on any MTD ROM, no matter what kernel I'm using. I've searched and haven't seen a definitive answer, so if it's been discussed directly before I apologize, I just couldn't find it.

My microphone and headset button do not work with any MTD ROM or kernel I can find. If I'm on a TW ROM, they will work as expected. I would love to run TSM Pool Party or MIUI or something like that, but I need the mic on my headset to work, at the very least my headset button.

Does anyone have a work around or a fix?


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I've found a similar issue with using the credit card swiper, which plugs into the headphone jack. It only works if I flash back to a stock TW ROM.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------

